# 3/8" Torque Wrench recommendation???



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

I put on a fairway bedknife today with a 1/2" torque wrench that was a hand me down from my father-in-law that never really clicked. It jacked up my screw heads a bit. Also, there was some play with the 3/8" adapter for the RR Products bedknife screw driver tool. So, I would prefer a 3/8" torque wrench.

Since @Ware lives by the buy once, cry once motto, what brand and price range would you suggest for a "buy once" 3/8" torque wrench?


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Are you sure the 1/2" torque wrench was in "inch pounds" and not "foot pounds"? I think most 1/2" torque wrenches don't come in "inch pounds" so you may want to double check that. I have both inch and pound torque wrench and they are both Craftsman but those are probably hard to find nowadays since Sears is going out of business but Lowe's is starting to carry more of their tools. I think anything you can find at Lowe's or Home Depot will be fine since you won't be using it very often. Just be aware that you will need to reset the torque on the wrench every time you use it to get an accurate measurement.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I don't need them very often so I forget the exact models/torque ranges I have, but they are the TEKTON Torque Wrenches from Amazon. They have good reviews, aren't terribly expensive, and I don't work on aircraft engines - so they work fine for me. :thumbup:


----------



## Pete1313 (May 3, 2017)

I prefer Snap-on torque wrenches, but would be overkill for a homeowner. I think you might be more interested in a 1/4" torque wrench(and then use a 1/4 to 3/8 adapter) as the range on them would be better suited for a bedknife screw. To convert lb-ft to lb-in multiply by 12. So 10 lb-ft = 120 lb-in. My 3/8" torque wrench only goes down to 5 lb-ft(60 lb-in) and even at that low of a setting the "click" does not seem reliable to me.

Edit - to add that I'm not familiar with the torque specs on other models may be higher but on a JD knife screw they are 62 lb-in


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

I have both 1/2 and 3/8 torque wrench. Both from Harbor Freight. And with a 20% off coupon they were about $15 each. Lifetime guarantee with their Pittsburgh tool line and folks seem to have an easy time exchanging them.

Of course this only matters if Harbor Freight is in your area. You can buy online from them and find the 20% off coupon code in their online mailers.


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

@Mightyquinn & @Pete1313 You are correct in that I was using ft lb. vs in lb. Therefore, I totally over torqued them. I was going to delete the thread last night after I realized my mistake, but maybe someone can learn from it. Do you guys think I should remove the screws or just leave them? The 18" fairway blade is pretty thick.

Also, I still want to buy a new torque wrench. So, thanks to everyone who took the time to respond! :thumbup:


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

TulsaFan said:


> @Mightyquinn & @Pete1313 You are correct in that I was using ft lb. vs in lb. Therefore, I totally over torqued them. I was going to delete the thread last night after I realized my mistake, but maybe someone can learn from it. Do you guys think I should remove the screws or just leave them? The 18" fairway blade is pretty thick.
> 
> Also, I still want to buy a new torque wrench. So, thanks to everyone who took the time to respond! :thumbup:


If you have extra bedknife screws I would definitely take them off and re-torque new ones once you get the correct torque wrench. It will make it easier to remove them down the line if/when you need to replace the bedknife. Also, don't forget to add some anti seize compound to each of the screws :thumbup:


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

Mightyquinn said:


> Also, don't forget to add some anti seize compound to each of the screws :thumbup:


I did use anti seize on the screws. A HUGE thanks to whoever suggested wearing rubber gloves while applying it! Those short screws can make it messy!


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

Pete1313 said:


> I prefer Snap-on torque wrenches, but would be overkill for a homeowner. I think you might be more interested in a 1/4" torque wrench(and then use a 1/4 to 3/8 adapter) as the range on them would be better suited for a bedknife screw. To convert lb-ft to lb-in multiply by 12. So 10 lb-ft = 120 lb-in. My 3/8" torque wrench only goes down to 5 lb-ft(60 lb-in) and even at that low of a setting the "click" does not seem reliable to me.
> 
> Edit - to add that I'm not familiar with the torque specs on other models may be higher but on a JD knife screw they are 62 lb-in


@Pete1313 Do you have any opinion on CDI Torque which is owned by Snap On? Still overkill or worth it?


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

Beware of using a click type torque wrench in the bottom 25% of its range. Especially if it's an infrequently used tool. When using a clicker, I'll turn it up to at least 50% and "exercise" it a bit before tightening the fasteners that count.

If your going to buy a torque wrench for a specific application like those bedknife screws, try to get one that would need to be set to the upper 75% of its range, preferably the upper 50% if you can. I highly prefer a load cell (electronic measurement) type to any of the alternatives but I've not played with anything in the sub-$300 range so I don't know if there are any good deals for home-gamers out there.


----------



## Pete1313 (May 3, 2017)

TulsaFan said:


> Pete1313 Do you have any opinion on CDI Torque which is owned by Snap On? Still overkill or worth it?


No opinion or experience and might be overkill unless you will have other uses for it besides the bedknife screws.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

Interesting discussion. Is it really important to use a torque wrench when attaching a rotary mower blade? I've never used one.


----------



## 440mag (Jan 29, 2018)

Ware said:


> I don't need them very often so I forget the exact models/torque ranges I have, but they are the TEKTON Torque Wrenches from Amazon. They have good reviews, aren't terribly expensive, and I don't work on aircraft engines - so they work fine for me. :thumbup:


That Tekton is the same one I bought to reinstall the prop retaining nut on the wife's speedboat albeit, in 1/2" and thus far that's the only use I've had for it. I could see my using a torque wrench on vehicle lug nuts or critical engine assemblies but, things like rider mower, boat and jet ski park plugs, rotary mower blades and such I simply do by "feel." (Of course, the critical thing is to return it to its lowest setting asap after use and before returning to the tool drawer to await next (infrequent) use!)

I also have and use a torque DRIVER which is indispensable for mounting firearm scopes and optics (see link at bottom); however; I don't think it would help OP with bedknife screws (perhaps I am wrong about that? It is an awesome driver!)

Sub'ing this thread as I have a 1/4" drive torque wrench on my distant radar (it didn't occur to me to get a 1/4" drive torque wrench and use a 1/4"-to-3/8" adaptor, instead of vice verse so, thanks for that advice! :thumbup: )

(Wheeler Engineering FAT (Firearm Accurizing Torque) Torque Wrench Screwdriver: https://ads.midwayusa.com/product/718023/wheeler-engineering-fat-firearm-accurizing-torque-torque-wrench-screwdriver?utm_medium=shopping&utm_source=google&utm_campaign=Gunsmithing+-+Tools%2C+Jigs+%26+Fixtures&utm_content=718023&cm_mmc=pf_ci_google-_-Gunsmithing+-+Tools%2C+Jigs+%26+Fixtures-_-Wheeler+Engineering-_-718023&gclid=EAIaIQobChMI_tfI4eCD3wIVCqdpCh2QkgN2EAQYBSABEgI_evD_BwE)


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

440mag said:


> ...I also have and use a torque DRIVER which is indispensable for mounting firearm scopes and optics...


Love my Wheeler FAT Wrench. :thumbup:


----------



## Suburban Jungle Life (Mar 1, 2018)

I have a husky torque wrench from home depot. Works great. I like to dial it back to zero so there isn't tension on the spring inside as it sits for months on end. I dial it all the way to zero and then back a smidge. When I leave it at the zero stop, it gets stuck there and hard to move back.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

The brands is not that important as long as you check the torque wrench for calibration. It is not that hard to do with a vise and a known weight.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

This torque calibration tool is on my list for someday......

https://www.amazon.com/ACDelco-ARM602-4-Digital-Adapter-4-147-6/dp/B004VYURT0/ref=pd_lpo_vtph_469_bs_tr_t_1?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=GKRMJJGY2EKC9BXCQK2T

Of course, one could question the calibration of the calibration tool right :x


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I think a dead weight doesn't need recalibration. Yes it will loose some mass as it ages, but negligible. Also your elevation will add some error to the force.


----------



## William (Oct 2, 2017)

SnapOn 3/8" dial inch/lb. I like the dial on inch/lb because i'm Not adjusting and wondering about the lines for the click. Ft/lb not as concerned.


----------



## stotea (Jul 31, 2017)

Ware said:


> I don't need them very often so I forget the exact models/torque ranges I have, but they are the TEKTON Torque Wrenches from Amazon. They have good reviews, aren't terribly expensive, and I don't work on aircraft engines - so they work fine for me. :thumbup:


That's what I have as well. Tekton makes good tools at great prices.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

I think any torque wrench will do the job even if it's off a little bit, since we are dealing with inch pounds and a bedknife on a mower, I think there is plenty of room for play there. Now, if you are mowing ultra low(greens HOC) I could see wanting to be more precise with your torque specs as you will have less room for error.


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

I use http://www.torqwrench.com for my 1/4 and 1/2 drive. Someone else gave me a snap on that I use for my 3/8ths drive.


----------



## gene_stl (Oct 29, 2017)

I used to have some SnapOn dial gauge wrenches but I sold them to my auto mechanic. The wrenches I use on lawn equipment are a thirty year old Craftsman half inch drive micrometer adjust and a mountz 3/8 drive (they make cal gear)


----------

